# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أخبار المعرض الدولي للكتاب بالجزائر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟

## إسحاق ابن راهوية

ما هي أخبار المعرض الدولي للكتاب بالجزائر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## خلدون الجزائري

انظر الموضوع التالي:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=224843
وبإظهار الاهتمام وإعطاء الكتاب وأهله حقه في الجزائر من طرف المثقفين وكافة أطياف المجتمع، سيضغط ذلك على السلطات فيحسنون من وضعهما
ولو يظهر الإصرار في مختلف وسائل الإعلام حتى يعود تنظيمه إلى قصر المعارض، بدل خيمة أو مجموعة خيم في الملعب وهو ما لا يليق
نأمل خيرا إن شاء الله

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

أخي لك مني معلومة حصرية "على ما أعتقد"
دار المنهاج حاضرة في المعرض 100 بـ 100 بحول الله
http://moslim.3oloum.org

لكن ما قصة الخيم و الملاعب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

هل تقصد هذه اخي الكريم ...
http://www.alminhaj.com/albums.aspx

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

> هل تقصد هذه اخي الكريم ...
> http://www.alminhaj.com/albums.aspx


نعم أخي أقصد دار المنهاج التي رابط موقعها في ردك هذا...

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

من أين علمت أن دار المنهاج ستشارك في المعرض ؟؟

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

> نعم أخي أقصد دار المنهاج التي رابط موقعها في ردك هذا...


ماشاء الله اخي الطيب
لا ادري هل لازال متوفر عندهم فتح المغيث بتحقيق الخضير ...

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

أسال الله ان يوفق اخواننا واحبابنا في الجزائر ويريهم ما يحبون في معرض الكتاب 

وبالمناسبة يا أخوان فهناك دارين للنشر تحمل اسم المنهاج الاولى مقرها مدينة الرياض والثانية جدة 
اما التي في الرياض فكتبها هي القمة في الانتقاء والتحقيق والطباعة والاسعار وحضورها للمعرض
 بشارةً كبيرى  وأتمنى لو استطيع ان اضع قائمة باصداراتها

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

أخي إسحق ستشارك في هذا المعرض دار الفضيلة التي تصدر عنها مجلة الإصلاح الجزائرية، وكذا دار التنوير وبها كتب جامعية وكتب حول الاستشراق للمتخصصين ،كما أنه قد أخبرني صاحب مكتبة ابن تيمية المصرية أنه سيشارك فلا أدري هل يتمكن من ذلك،فعنده كتب طيبة.

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

وانظر كذلك مشاركة الأخ عدنان زهير محمد الموسومة بـ " إصدارات جديدة قيمة في معرض الجزائر الدولي للكتاب" من ركن : أخبار الكتب لعلها تفيدك.

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

> أخي إسحق ستشارك في هذا المعرض دار الفضيلة التي تصدر عنها مجلة الإصلاح الجزائرية، وكذا دار التنوير وبها كتب جامعية وكتب حول الاستشراق للمتخصصين ،كما أنه قد أخبرني صاحب مكتبة ابن تيمية المصرية أنه سيشارك فلا أدري هل يتمكن من ذلك،فعنده كتب طيبة.


بارك الله فيكم
لها مصورات رائعة ياليت تشارك ...

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

مستبعد أن تشارك دار ابن تيمية فقد منعت منذ سنتين مع وجود دور نشر مصرية شاركت سابقا
لأنها تأتي فعلا بكتب قيمة ومصوراتها رائعة
فكتبها غير مرغوب فيها عند البعض ممن سعى  لمنعها من المشاركة 
والله المستعان

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم
ومتى يفتح المعرض هل غدا او بعد غد ...

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

> من أين علمت أن دار المنهاج ستشارك في المعرض ؟؟


إتصلت بهم هاتفيا 

0096626322471

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

من دور النشر المشاركة في معرض الكتاب:
دار المنهاج (وقد أتت بالكتب الستة طبعة المكنز وقد نفذت قبل فتح المعرض!!!!! وبيعت ب خمسة ملايين وبقي مسند الامام أحمد طبعة المكنز كذلك وسعره 20000 دج )

دار كنوز اشبيليا
دار البشائر
دار النوادر
دار الفضيلة السعودية
دار الرسالة العالمية
دار الرشد

هذا ما أفادني به أحد اخواني

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

أخي ... هل وجد كتاب فتح المغيث تحقيق الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير؟؟؟؟
و كم سعره

----------


## رياض الباتني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الكرام، هل من يفيدنا عن الكتب الآتية من حيث التوفر والسعر وله مني دعوة عن ظهر الغيب إن شاء الله
-	جامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبد البر (أبي الأشبال الزهيري)، ابن الجوزي
-	جامع العلوم والحكم لابن رجب الحنبلي (طارق عوض الله)، دار ابن الجوزي
-	شرح العقيدة الطحاوية لأبي العز الحنفي (التركي وشعيب الأرنؤوط)، مؤسسة الرسالة
-	الاعتصام للشاطبي (محمد الشقير وهشام الصيني، بإشراف ومراجعة سعد الحميد)، دار ابن الجوزي
-	التفسير والمفسرون للذهبي، دار الأرقم
ولا تنسوا أن من كان في عون أخيه كان الله في عونه
أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

السلام عليكم أخي

أنا كنت في المعرض يوم الجمعة، و أبشرك بأن كتاب : شرح العقيدة الطحاوية و كتاب الاعتصام متوفران و بنوعة طباعة فاخرة.

أما عن الكتاب الديني بشكل عام فالمعرض لم يعجبني و محتواه "من جهة الكتاب الاسلامي" لا يشرف.

الصوفيون "عباد القبور" هم علة المعرض... 

تخيل يا أخي: كتاب التوحيد لشيخ الاسلام محمد ابن عبد الوهاب ممنوع للدخول؟؟؟؟؟....

..........الله المستعان

----------


## رياض الباتني

بارك الله فيك أخي إسحاق، أسأل الله العضيم بوجهه الكريم أن يسكنك جنة الفردوس الأعلى مع النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ... آمين
ماذا عن السعر أخي، هل هي باهضة الثمن أم لا ؟

وكذلك هل من رأى كتاب "جامع بيان العلم وفضله" لابن عبد البر القرطبي بتحقيق أبي الأشبال الزهيري، دار ابن الجوزي مع السعر ان أمكن
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

آسف أخي الكريم لا أعلم السعر...

ربما سأرجع غدا صباحا "الإثنين" للعاصمة و أعلمك في حال ذهاب بإذن الله

 و بارك الله فيك على الدعاء الصالح و أنا أدعوا لك أيضا بالمثل و لكل أهل السنة و الجماعة السلفيين أصحاب الحديث و الأثر...آآآآمين

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.............
جزاكم الله خيرا ، هل هناك كتب خاصة بالديانة اليهودية والرد عليها؟

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

يصدق عليه قول الشاعر:

مساويء لو قسمن على الغواني ... لـما أمهـرن إلاَّ بالطــلاق

 ولكن قد يقال عنه بالنسبة لطبلة العلم -كما في المثل الجزائري الدارج-:  

 (( ادخن ولا طافية! ))

 وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل...

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

الكتاب الإسلامي الداعي لإتباع السلف الصالح في المعرض الدولي 2010 أصبح عدوا للمنظمين؟؟؟؟

----------

